# 5 Cylinder Air Motor Plans.



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 26, 2010)

I purchased 4 sets of plans for members here. I have addresses from

KustomKB
Aermotor8
Bogstandard

Still need a mailing address or an email address for BobWarfield

If you could contact me Bob I can send you my information for payment and I can get them in the mail. As for the other 3, I will send my address and an optional Paypal address so you can get these things as soon as possible.


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks alot Steve!!

Much appreciated, can't wait to get started.

And a K-point for going the extra mile to help a guy out.

Thanks.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 27, 2010)

KustomKB and Bogs!

Your plans went out today about noon time. Drop me a note when you get them to let me know they made it ok.

Enjoy!!

Steve


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 28, 2010)

Bob Warfield!!

Your payment was recieved and your package will go out tomorrow!!!

Enjoy!

Steve


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 29, 2010)

All 4 parties are paid and the plans are on the way. Please let me know if the plans show.

I hope you guys enjoy your builds!!

Steve


----------



## kustomkb (May 6, 2010)

Got 'em Steve!

Its been like waiting for Christmas to come, checking the mail everyday...

A very nice package arrived flat and in good order. A nice set of drawings lay within. ;D

Thanks again for taking the time to do that, you're a real stand up guy.

Looking forward to getting started.

What a great community.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 6, 2010)

KustomKB  said:
			
		

> Got 'em Steve!
> 
> Looking forward to getting started.



Good to hear. 

When you build the engine, Dont install the rubber orings on the pistons. They create too much friction. It will run much better without the rings.

Good Luck!!


----------



## kustomkb (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Steve, 

I was just looking them over and was thinking the same thing,

I see why you made a scaled down version too. This beauty is a monster at nearly 10 inches tall!


----------



## kustomkb (May 13, 2010)

I started building it in the computer for a little extra practice;

Fun times!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 13, 2010)

I did the exact same thing!!


----------



## vincex (Sep 15, 2012)

hii, can someone help me and send some bleuprints of a radial air engine?

thanks.


----------

